# Whats the cost of food in Dubai?



## leec11

Hi to anyone in Dubai please can you help with some questions i have. Can anyone give me the basic costs of food in dubai whats the price of a big mac,your average meal,food shopping ect...

Ive looked at web sites like Time out but all they do is give you a review not a price

Many thanks for your help..


----------



## cairogal

Where are you from? Perhaps we can make some overall cost of living comparisons when it comes to foodstuff. McDonald's is not a good gauge for the cost of living, as fast food in the UAE tends to be one of the cheapest ways to eat.


----------



## leec11

Hi im from the uk but i now live in spain ive been here for the last 6 years the average cost of a meal here is 15 euros for a 3 course meal


----------



## leec11

just had a thought i will be arriving in 2 weeks for the first 2 weeks i have paid accomadation then i will have to look for shared accomadation to save money but will this cause problems in the kitchen? will i have to eat out everyday i hope not i enjoy cooking..


----------



## Maz25

leec11 said:


> just had a thought i will be arriving in 2 weeks for the first 2 weeks i have paid accomadation then i will have to look for shared accomadation to save money but will this cause problems in the kitchen? will i have to eat out everyday i hope not i enjoy cooking..


If you love to cook, I'd love to share with you. I am hopeless in the kitchen - your typical, can't cook, won't cook!!!

Best of luck with the move and your career!


----------



## leec11

If you dont cook were do you go to eat and how much dose it cost?


----------



## Maz25

leec11 said:


> If you dont cook were do you go to eat and how much dose it cost?


Sorry, only moving to Dubai at the end of the month, so haven't really got round to the cooking part yet.

Dubai Explorer lists the average price of your everyday basics and also recommends a few supermarkets and online shops, that you can check out to find out the actual price of things. Time Out Dubai (the book) also lists the average price of a meal at different restaurants.


----------



## cairogal

15 euro for menu del dia? Times have changed, I guess. I lived in Spain 9 years ago, and a 3 course meal ran about 5 USD. 85 dirhams/15 euro will not get you a 3 course meal, though. There are lots of cheap and cheerful ways to eat in the UAE, and there are some very high-end establishments, too. You could spend around 20 dirhams for lunch if you went w/ fast food. 

As for accommodation, you might be placed in a hotel apt. Ask your employer about this. At least you could do some cooking.


----------



## hari

leec11 said:


> Hi to anyone in Dubai please can you help with some questions i have. Can anyone give me the basic costs of food in dubai whats the price of a big mac,your average meal,food shopping ect...
> 
> Ive looked at web sites like Time out but all they do is give you a review not a price
> 
> Many thanks for your help..


Some of the prices are Given here...may not be of your choice

Fried rice: 12 dhs(minimum at ordinary restaurants), 30 dhs (3 Star hotels)
Chicken Tikka: 15dhs (minimum at ordinary restaurants), 30 dhs( 3 star hotels)
Chicken Biriyani: 10 dhs(minimum at ordinary restaurants), 25 dhs( 3star)
KFC Dinner Combo: 20 dhs, Family pack- 55 dhs
Sandwitches: 3 dhs(minimum at ordinary restaurants), 5-8 dhs (Petrol stations) 25 dhs and above star bucks and other hotels
Egg 6 nos: 4 dhs, Olive oil( 1 litre)- 31 dhs, Milk Powder(400gms)-19 dhs
Maggi Noodles(5)- 6dhs, Fresh Chicken 1- 14 dhs, Corn Flakes- 8 dhs
White Bread -3dhs, Thai US Style rice 5Kg- 21 dhs.
Pepsi/coke- 1dhs, Redbull- 5 dhs
Sorry if this is not what you are looking for.


----------



## leec11

Thanks a lot Hari just the right info i need...


----------



## cairogal

Amazing how Pepsi and Coke are the two things that have not tripled in cost in the last 10 years! Always 1 dirham...

That's a great list, Hari. Where do you shop? There are still cheaper supermarkets in Dubai, but one can also blow the wad at places that cater to western tastes.


----------



## hari

cairogal said:


> Amazing how Pepsi and Coke are the two things that have not tripled in cost in the last 10 years! Always 1 dirham...
> 
> That's a great list, Hari. Where do you shop? There are still cheaper supermarkets in Dubai, but one can also blow the wad at places that cater to western tastes.


I shop at Lulu, Barsha and Carrefour Burdubai etc.. As you wrote, Prices vary according to location also..


----------



## Maz25

cairogal said:


> Amazing how Pepsi and Coke are the two things that have not tripled in cost in the last 10 years! Always 1 dirham...
> 
> That's a great list, Hari. Where do you shop? There are still cheaper supermarkets in Dubai, but one can also blow the wad at places that cater to western tastes.


Paid 50fils for a can the last time I was in Dubai on holiday. That was in 1997 and I was still at school then! Mind you, I still think that 1 dirham is more than reasonable. Still works out cheaper than in London!


----------

